# Preparation H, good for your face?



## daer0n (Oct 17, 2008)

I was reading some articles on how people were raving about preparation H helping them reduce puffiness around the eyes and even getting rid of wrinkles, they were talking about it doing wonders for their skin and also making them look 10 years younger. 
Well i tried this on my face, it sounds hilarious cause you know what this cream is supposed to be for. Anyways, its made out of Shark liver oil and active yeast and Biodyne. My face feels really smooth, the way it never felt before, i wanted to try it out to see if what people were saying was true, er, yeah, butt cream on my face




, but, it does seem to work. i had a lot of bumps because of the pimples that i got when i got my period last month, and they didnt want to go away! but, my face looks so good...i just can't believe that after all people, and also my mom were right about it *shurgs* 
I personally don't have any wrinkles at all, but i wanted to see what it would do for my skin, and see if it would get rid of the bumpiness.

Bad news is, according to some doctors, etc. the original formula is only sold in Canada, they stop selling it in America for some reason. Good news, i live in Canada, haha. So the one that i have that was unused btw, has the original ingredients, so i guess im going to keep using it for now, see what happens.





I was reading this last article about debunking the myths about Preparation H:
Quote:
*Daily Debunking (sort of): The miraculous powers of Preparation H*

Posted on November 18, 2006 by geoff Preparation H has long been known for its cosmetic uses, particularly reduction of puffiness around the eyes, as well as its intended use. What isnâ€™t as well known is that in 1995 Wyeth Consumer Care, concerned about legal liability for these extracurricular uses, reformulated Preparation H to eliminate the side benefits. So Preparation H is no longer useful for anything but topical application to the Straits of Magellan.
But original formula Preparation H *is* sold in Canada. So if you need to reduce water retention, heal scars more quickly, temporarily remove cellulite, and reduce puffiness, hie yourself to Canada and stock up. Source

Any of you tried it before? 
Weird that the latest trends are rubbing butt cream and vaginal creams on our faces lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 17, 2008)

From the Beauty Brains:

Preparation H For Puffy Eyes

Could tell me if itâ€™s ok to use Preparation H for under eye puffiness on a regular basis. There is a variety that comes with hydrocortisone that Iâ€™m particularly interested in.

Causes of puffy eyes

Undereye puffiness is characterized by red swollen skin under the eyes and is usually due to one of these causes: bloating, dehydration, fatigue, allergies, hormones, or genetics. Because the roots of these causes are so varied, it is hard to say which physiological mechanism is behind the puffiness appearance, and therefore not all treatments will work equally well; however, since the redness is due to increased blood flow to the area a treatment aimed at restricting blood vessels should provide some temporary relief. The swelling may be for a variety reasons and the treatment for that is not as straightforward.

Is Preparation H the answer?

Some people believe that Preparation H is useful for treating undereye puffiness since it works by temporarily restricting the blood vessels in the area onto which it is applied. There are many different variations of Preparation H; however, they all basically perform the same function - they just use different ingredients to reduce the irritation. Preparation H with hydrocortisone contains a 1% concentration of the stuff, quite low considering that you can get hydrocortisone creams with concentrations up to 2.5% over-the-counter.

In general, although it may in theory seem effective, I would not recommend anyone to use any kind Preparation H on their undereye area for one big reason. If you accidentally get some in your eye, the other ingredients can seriously damage the eye, and then unfortunately undereye puffiness will be the least of your concerns. Besides that, I wasnâ€™t able to find any conclusive scientific evidence on Preparation H being more effective than other methods of reducing undereye puffiness, basically meaning that this treatment is more of an urban legend than actual fact. The Straight Dope came to the same conclusion in their entertaining article on this topic.

What about hydrocortisone?

So what about using just hydrocortisone? As I have previously mentioned, you can get hydrocortisone creams without a prescription at a pharmacy at concentrations up to 2.5%. As a topical steroid, it has anti-inflammatory effects and could in theory temporarily reduce puffiness in the undereye region. However, as with Preparation H, there is a concern regarding accidentally getting the stuff in your eyes, in fact the manufacture state that you should not use the product in, or near, your eyes. Also, prolonged use of topical steroids like hydrocortisone has been shown to cause skin thinning, increase skin fragility, enlarged blood vessels, and prolonged use in large doses can result in problems with your adrenal gland (the natural steroid producer in the body).

So what should you do to treat under eye puffiness?

The best way to get rid of undereye puffiness is to address the underlying roots of the problem. Seven hours of sleep per night is the recommended minimum. Often under eye puffiness is due to allergies. While it may not be pollen season, you can still be allergic to anything from airborn allergens like grass to certain foods that are a part of your diet. Get an allergy test done, or try eliminating foods from your diet to see if any relief occurs. Another big reason for undereye puffiness is bloating or dehydration. This can be hormonal like before menstruation, or because of diet. The best treatment in these cases is to take a diuretic which will help you eliminate the extra fluids, as well as to drink enough water and consume healthy amounts of salt to stay hydrated but not bloated.

Finally, for some people, having puffy eyes is hereditary. In these cases, there really is not much you can do besides really invasive measures like cosmetic eyelid surgery.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info Carolyn





Thankfully puffiness isn't my problem *phew*

just wanted to try it out and see if it made my skin smoother =]


----------



## Karren (Oct 17, 2008)

So we can't get real butt cream down here??? Wtf!!! Lol. I may have to get you to send me a Prep-H care package, Nuri!! If it works on wrinkles then I need a lot!! I know it works for what its designed for!!



. Luckily mine cleared up but there were years where I sat funny..


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 17, 2008)

This is interesting Nury but I don't think I can bring myself to put Prep-H on my face..lol. I don't have any issues with my skin either so I'm assuming I wouldn't benefit from it. I'm glad it's working for you


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 17, 2008)

So the magic ingredient they took out can be found in original Sudafed and DayQuil and nasal spray...

Anyone interest in rubbing some Sinex under your eye?

JUST JOKING!!!!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 17, 2008)

Lol Jen !!

Well if i understand it well, it's something that works temporarily, and i tend to think there are other stuff to try before we need to use Preparation H for something else than hemorroids, so i'll pass on it.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 17, 2008)

LOL Karren and Jen!

Thanks Johnnie





Mag, yeah there are other creams for example that could be used instead of preparation, but they pretty much have the same ingredients. While it works temporarily for stuff as varicose veins and cellulite, it worked ok for the bumpiness on my face caused by some pimples, they are gone now, and my face feels pretty soft. I really like the feeling of smoothness on my skin.

I think it just weirds people out because you know, its designed for hemorroids haha. But it would be the same as using monistat cream on your face. Its just the ingredients that make them good for you i suppose.

But there are definitely alternatives out there that can be used instead





Thank you all for the replies!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 17, 2008)

I've always known that many use it under their eyes for puffiness but I haven't ever tried it. I think it's one of those things you're not supposed to use like fluidlines on the waterline but everyone still does.


----------

